# Ok mobo bios mod



## Solaris17 (Apr 16, 2007)

all right boys..i want to know some tricks of the tradce here. I hear all the time of ppl gwetting custoom bios's and etc and id like to know how..is their a program like rabBit? i know it cant be done on most but i need some help..my mobo is a peice..i have to oc using wondows but if i have to do that than their has to be a way to unlock it in the bios because the option is their....of course this is just theory....iv also heard of like tech bypasses for instance hitting a certain key at post etc...can someone help? im looking for any time of info for this.


----------



## Namslas90 (Apr 16, 2007)

Talk to Athlon X2, he's real good with Bios's.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Apr 16, 2007)

View attachment 7321 i unlocked everything in the bios i could..and i know you know the consequences of a bad flash so please be careful


----------



## Demos_sav (Apr 16, 2007)

*Msi Ms-6524*

How about this mobo? It sucks too. I would really appreciate it if you could do that for this mobo too. If you can't find the bios I can upload it here for you!!!


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Apr 16, 2007)

Demos_sav said:


> How about this mobo? It sucks too. I would really appreciate it if you could do that for this mobo too. If you can't find the bios I can upload it here for you!!!



You could just download the BIOS editor...


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 21, 2007)

omg thank you soooo much dude!!!


----------



## Khriez (Apr 21, 2007)

Athlon man what's up, I'm not sure what happened to the instant messaging we traded but I asked for the MSI K8MM-V hacked bios for overclocking but you never replied back.  

I'm more confident to backup my old bios now   I got a floppy drive w00t.


Hmmmm wait did I just say I was more confident?  Maybe not... Well I just need the right article that doesn't give half ass information -- not enough details.

If someone could please help me lol...


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Apr 21, 2007)

is the msi board use a award bios?


----------



## Khriez (Apr 21, 2007)

Yep, do I have to send you anything?  Like back up my bios with WinFlash or something?  Or you simply send me the file ?

Hey I don't mean to highjack this thread but if the K8MM-V has a max FSB of 800 Mhz what does that mean??  Isn't it the same thing has the HTT link?  Cpu-Z has my Bus Speed at 200 Mhz and HHT link at 800 .  What is the maximum FSB I can have with this board if Athlon manages to mod my bios with overclocknig featuers


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 21, 2007)

dude athlon thnx a bunch my htt speed is inlocked and so is my lane width sweet now maybe i can get some juice out of her.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Apr 21, 2007)

no problem man,i just opened up everything i saw in there


----------



## Demos_sav (Apr 22, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> no problem man,i just opened up everything i saw in there



Can you give it  a shot with mine too?I've got the MSI MS-6524 model


----------



## Demos_sav (Apr 22, 2007)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> You could just download the BIOS editor...



I did but I don't know how to use it


----------



## Khriez (Apr 22, 2007)

Athlon can make some bucks out of this through paypal...


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Apr 22, 2007)

its not about the money,i enjoy helping my fellow peeps on tpu,but i will accept donations


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Apr 22, 2007)

Demos_sav said:


> Can you give it  a shot with mine too?I've got the MSI MS-6524 model



is that an emachine or a retail board?


----------



## Namslas90 (Apr 22, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> its not about the money,i enjoy helping my fellow peeps on tpu,but i will accept donations



Fellow "Peeps"; are you calling us 'Marshmellow Chiskens'.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Apr 22, 2007)

There You Are Guys. Please Be Careful!! i can add custom boot logo's and epa logo's if you want just let me know

View attachment 7466

View attachment 7467


----------



## Khriez (Apr 22, 2007)

Thank you athlon... now to learn how to use it 

Can I do this through windows BTW?  Like...........with WinFlash ?  -- Edit -- yay it worked.

Okay, Athlon you made my bus speed max of 232, it's not possible to go any higher ?


----------



## Demos_sav (Apr 22, 2007)

*Thank You!!!*

Thank you very much. I'll post results as soon as i flash it


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Apr 23, 2007)

Khriez said:


> Thank you athlon... now to learn how to use it
> 
> Can I do this through windows BTW?  Like...........with WinFlash ?  -- Edit -- yay it worked.
> 
> Okay, Athlon you made my bus speed max of 232, it's not possible to go any higher ?



could be board limitation


----------



## Oliver_FF (Apr 23, 2007)

this is pretty impressive stuff!

I was just wondering if it's possible to add CPU uCode's to an American Megatrends Inc. AMI bios?

Basically i've got one of those "old" LGA775 boards that just pre-dates Conroe - the ASUS P5WD2-E Premium, it'll support the bus speeds and everything - it's just lacking the new voltage regulators or whatever that let you drop the core voltage right down. If I could get a Conroe's uCode into my bios and disable all the spangly power-saving stuff then it should work fine...

Lets face it, a bit of extra voltage would follow from the overclocking anyways


----------



## Doggie (May 9, 2007)

Hi people I'm new here, I was looking into finding a better bios for my board, which is ASUS A8N VM CSM My current bios is the one currently avilible from ASUS site, but I think its not really good enough as I still have problems like waking from S3 state and sometimes no video from cold boot, which makes me recycle the power after 10 sec to get video. So if someone can help me with this bios. Second I wanted to play with the so called "Bios Editor" but I wasn't able to find it in the downloads section, maybe I was looking at the wrong section.
Thankx.


----------



## thebeephaha (May 27, 2007)

How bout a MSI K8MM3-V ???

I would love to OC my little spare sempron comp I have sittin around.

Thanksss


----------



## thebeephaha (Aug 31, 2007)

Thought I'd revive this, anyone know of some bios for a MSI K8MM3-V?


----------



## hat (Aug 31, 2007)

Solaris... you flashed your MB I take it? Heh... you just boosted my own confidence level... somehow... :|


----------



## Demos_sav (Aug 31, 2007)

thebeephaha said:


> Thought I'd revive this, anyone know of some bios for a MSI K8MM3-V?



I can't seem to find any bios for this board


----------



## thebeephaha (Aug 31, 2007)

I know... I was just looking for some, stupid MSI and their damn live update bs. They no longer have a direct link to them......... I'll keep looking cause I want them unlocked.

EDIT:

BIOS to unlock!


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 31, 2007)

Unless the BIOS already has the options in it hidden, your out of luck. Adding options into a BIOS tree is EXTREMELY difficult, and your better bet will be to contact the manufacturer asking for a BIOS with options in it, if enough people do it, and they have any scence, they will release a BIOS with OC options.


----------



## thebeephaha (Aug 31, 2007)

Well thats the thing, I have no idea if these have the options hidden or not or if they even exist for this model. If I knew how to edit it or even check I would...


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 31, 2007)

Use modbin, you can get it from the rebels haven.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 1, 2007)

thebeephaha said:


> Well thats the thing, I have no idea if these have the options hidden or not or if they even exist for this model. If I knew how to edit it or even check I would...



i cant get into your BIOS try getting a copy off of your board use winflash and save the current BIOS


----------



## kureng (Sep 1, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> i can add custom boot logo's and epa logo's if you want just let me know


how do you add the custom boot logo & epa logo?? what software r u using? i like to explore dis stuff also... like sumthin challenging...

and also, how to backup a bios using other method than a floppy disk? coz i dun have any floppy drive...


----------



## thebeephaha (Sep 1, 2007)

cdawall said:


> i cant get into your BIOS try getting a copy off of your board use winflash and save the current BIOS



Okay I will try that tonight. Thanks for looking at that.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 1, 2007)

dont worry bout it


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 1, 2007)

Well, I am also look for the most recent version of Modbin. (Modbin6 v2.04.01).

I have checked everywhere, if someone else looks and finds it post a link please.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 1, 2007)

i still use modbin6 v1.00.38 it works fine


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 1, 2007)

So far every version of modbin gives me stack overflows.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 1, 2007)

hmmm wonder why its ok on mine  you tried it on your BIOS yet?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 1, 2007)

Nope v1.00.38 gives me a stack overflow as well.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 1, 2007)

hmm send me a copy of your BIOS and ill check if its the BIOS or your PC


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 1, 2007)

Ygpm


----------



## cdawall (Sep 1, 2007)

i Dl'd it waiting fro bioshock demo to install and ill check it out


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 1, 2007)

MMk, best o' luck CDAwall. 


PS: I had sent AthlonX2 my bios a couple days ago. I wonder if he found anything ....


----------



## cdawall (Sep 1, 2007)

wow crashes in mine to WTf did HP do to the BIOS?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 1, 2007)

Exactly what I would like to know too. I have tried EVER bios editor I could think of, If I was good at hex editing I would give that a shot but kinda afraid to.


----------



## Namslas90 (Sep 1, 2007)

cdawall said:


> wow crashes in mine to WTf did HP do to the BIOS?



HP BIOS is a lot different, and even if you manage to get into it and mod it, there is probably a chip on the mobo itself that will lock out that BIOS from being used. It will either block the flash or not boot with the modded BIOS.  Hope you got an extra BIOS chip, and that your BIOS chip is in a socket and not soldered onto the board.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanx for the advice Namslas, I am almost given up on it.


----------



## Freak13d (Jun 30, 2010)

Erm..Guys, I'm new to this site and I know this thread is really old; But I really need help. I've got an MSI-Boston Motherboard, and the BIOS has been locked out by HP. Anyway I can unlock all of its features ? I desperately need to OverClock My E2200 ! 

Thanks!


----------

